# Niceic registering ha



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BigUn73 said:


> Hi all just gone through the registration process with the nic and the sales/application dept are sound quite helpful obviously as their trying to get you to part with your well earned!! I was about to pay after giving all my details when they said you can pay by installments if you like at no extra cost just easier for you, kind of them so I said yes big mistake!! I was told I'd be assessed in about 4-5 wks which worked out just right as my registration was ending with someone else. It's now been 6 wks and after chasing them up again and again I've been told I've got a provisional date in another 5 wks what a joke, a coleage of mine also applied with nic just after me and has his assessment coming up in the same area as me! My advise don't pay by installments as your put to back of list, better still go with elecsa much better and a lot more better organized !


Welcome to ET...:thumbup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to ET...:thumbup:


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

By booking our yearly assesment visits later and later each time, they have managed to give us 5 visits in 6 years. Still charged us of course.


----------

